# Carte Graphique pour G5 (en panne)



## HenZ (15 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, je poste peu, mais je regarde pas mal 

Me voici avec un problème un peu délicat.

Il y a un an j'ai acheté un vieux PowerMac G5 que j'ai réparé (problème au niveau du branchement de la carte graphique) et remis à neuf (changement de disque dur et rajout de mémoire RAM). Je tournais sous Tiger tranquillement et cet ordinateur me servait pour aller sur Internet, écouter de la musique, occasionnellement regarder des films (bureautique). Bref: rien de compliqué comparé au Mac Pro 8 coeurs dont je vous écris maintenant et qui est mon ordinateur de travail.

Depuis quelques jours, l'ordinateur ne redémarre plus et je sais que cela vient de la carte graphique. j'ai deja fait plusieurs manips avec un succès relatif puisque je me retrouvais au démarrage suivant dans la même situation: l'ordi démarre, les ventilos se mettent en route, la Pomme s'affiche MAIS avant que la petite roue apparaisse et se mette à clignoter l'ordinateur s'éteint automatiquement.

Après avoir contacté Apple et d'autres revendeurs inutilement je me tourne donc a vous en espérant que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider.

Ma carte graphique est une:
*NVIDIA GeForce NV40 6800 Ultra 256mb DDL (DVI/DVI) (AGP Pro) Video card.*
En gros 256mb de mémoire, 2 écrans reliables en DVI et branchement AGP sur la CM.

Il me semble que c'etait une super CG à l'époque.

Je cherche donc une nouvelle carte graphique qui pourrait faire l'affaire et pour pas cher.
*1-* Connaissez vous des adresses qui vendraient encore cette CG?
*2- *Sinon, connaissez vous des CG plus récentes, compatible G5 qui pourraient faire l'affaire et pour pas cher?

Voila voila... Je suis incapable pour le moment de vous spécifier précisemment la configuration/génération du G5 car il est éteint...
Merci d'avance!


----------



## boddy (15 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Peut-être une aide ici.


----------



## HenZ (15 Septembre 2011)

Merci. En effet, j'avais deja vu que ma carte était disponible/visible ici.
Mais je trouve que le prix de 350$ est carrément abusif. N'est-ce pas le prix que l'on paye pour une CG actuelle?

En réalité un modèle inférieur ou équivalent et pas cher me conviendrait aussi.






350$ pour "_une carte graphique révolutionnaire à la pointe de la technologie!"_ (sic le communiqué de presse en 2004)


----------



## Sly54 (15 Septembre 2011)

HenZ a dit:


> 350$ pour "_une carte graphique révolutionnaire à la pointe de la technologie!"_ (sic le communiqué de presse en 2004)


Révolutionnaire en 2004 : tu raques 350$
Collector en 2011 :  tu raques 350$


----------



## HenZ (15 Septembre 2011)

Ah ha ha ha! Bien vu: c'est tout a fait ca! :rateau:

Bon, j'ai réussi miraculeusement a le refaire tourner et j'ai un peu plus de détail sur mon vieux mammouth:
*MAC G5 sous Mac OSX 10.4.11:*
2 x 2GHz Power PC G5.
Model: PowerMac 7,2.
Proc: PowerPC 970 (2.2)
Kernel: Darwin 8.11.0

Memoire: 3 Go DDR SDRAM
HDD: Western Digital 500go (dont 314go dispo) + le Maxtor 233go d'origine (mais dont je ne me sers pas donc: 233go dispo).

Carte graphique: comme dit ci dessus.
NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Ultra
Bus: AGP (slot 1)
VRAM: 256MO.


*Question a 2 balles:* j'ai apparemment des ports "Carte PC" et "Carte PCI" sur lesquels j'ai rien de branché (il doit s'agir des slots sur la carte mere et situés au dessus de la carte graphique si je ne me trompe pas). N'y aurait-il pas des cartes graphiques qui pourraient se brancher ces slots?

Toute info ou CG trouvée au fond de votre grenier m'intéresse!


----------



## HenZ (23 Septembre 2011)

Aie aie aie... Toujours pas de réponse.
J'ai suivi un peu plus les soucis liés au G5 qui sont tombés ces derniers jours. Peut etre que je devrais essayer d'autres choses plutot que d'incriminer ma carte graphique directement.

Voici mon problème:
Quand je démarre, j'ai droit au "bong" si caractéristique.
Puis l'écran s'allume, affiche un ecran blanc avec la pomme grise dessus. Et au moment ou il devrait m'afficher la petite roue qui tourne en dessous de la pomme il s'éteint automatiquement.

Suite a ce souci, je l'ai ouvert la semaine dernière et j'ai passé un bon coup d'aspirateur. J'ai démonté les ventilos, la carte graphique dont j'ai enlevé la poussière (donc j'ai nettoyé tous les ventilos).

*2 Questions:*
*1-* Y a-t-il d'autres éléments que je devrais démonter, nettoyer, aspirer, etc avant d'annoncer un coma du G5.
*2-* Cela fait un an que mon G5 et mon Mac Pro 8 coeurs sont dans mon appartement. J'ai l'impression que mon G5 a pris méchamment la poussière (mon appartement est un peu relou pour ca). Pensez vous que je devrais passer un coup d'aspirateur dans mon Mac Pro?

Si quelqu'un trouve une solution, grace a ces indications, je serais ravi de lui payer un coup! Bon week-end a tous!


----------



## Onmac (25 Septembre 2011)

Salut ! 
Pour le G5, tu sais tu peux tout démonter et tout nettoyer, ça est un +, mais il faut bien s'y connaitre et avoir du temps...  pour ça iFixit est pas mal 
Pour ton MacPro idem (Regarde, il y a des forums mais..... en Anglais).
J'ai eu le souci avec un Mac au bureau, il y avait de quoi remplir un oreiller en poussière ! Il ne démarrait plus.
Je l'ai démonté (complètement et j'ai tout nettoyé, CM, CG, ventilateur, carcasse etc... Quand je l'ai rallumé, il fonctionnait comme si de rien n'était alors que pendant 2-3semaines, je galèrais comme un dingue.

Je ne pense pas que ça soit ton cas mais bon, ça ne fait jamais de mal.
Si tu as les moyens, démonte les HD et mets-les dans des boitiers externe. Ensuite, tu sauvegardes les données des disques et tu formates.

Une fois le tout fait, tu remontes les HD et tu réinstalles le système  
On repart sur une base neuve comme ça (Clean installe)

EDIT: Tu n'as pas vu de traces de corrosions ? C'est super important ! Si c'est un Watercooling, il faut faire gaffe à ce que le liquide ne coule pas sur la CM ou autre ! Il pourrait bousiller ton PowerMac


----------



## Madalvée (29 Octobre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Révolutionnaire en 2004 : tu raques 350$
> Collector en 2011 :  tu raques 350$


Je viens d'en chopper une pour 280 $, en espérant ne pas payer de droits de douane.
J'espère améliorer Aperture 2 et à terme un dual-screen de Cinema Display 30 pouces, quand il y en aura plus sur le marché. C'est donc pour moi un investissement, même si l'échéancier EDF va encore être révisé.


----------



## G4lover (29 Novembre 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Je viens d'en chopper une pour 280 $, en espérant ne pas payer de droits de douane.
> J'espère améliorer Aperture 2 et à terme un dual-screen de Cinema Display 30 pouces, quand il y en aura plus sur le marché. C'est donc pour moi un investissement, même si l'échéancier EDF va encore être révisé.



Juste une question , pourquoi faire autant de frais sur des machines complètement dépassées techniquement ?  ( ceci n'est pas une reproche , juste une simple interrogation ! ) , c'est pour le plaisir d'avoir une machine " vintage  "   ? ( ce que je peut comprendre totalement , ayant eu un iMac G4 qui était superbe d'un point de vue esthétique. )


----------



## -oldmac- (3 Décembre 2011)

Tu peut flasher une cg pc pour la mettre dans une mac sans aucune difficulté (déjà fait avec une fx 5500), une 6800gt de pc vaut 15


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (4 Décembre 2011)

G4lover a dit:


> Juste une question , pourquoi faire autant de frais sur des machines complètement dépassées techniquement ?  ( ceci n'est pas une reproche , juste une simple interrogation ! ) , c'est pour le plaisir d'avoir une machine " vintage  "   ? ( ce que je peut comprendre totalement , ayant eu un iMac G4 qui était superbe d'un point de vue esthétique. )



Tu proposes quoi, de la mettre à la poubelle ?
Je suis graphiste, mon vieux G5 me fait gagner 5 000 euros par mois, je vais gagner plus si je change de machine ?


----------



## G4lover (14 Décembre 2011)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Tu proposes quoi, de la mettre à la poubelle ?
> Je suis graphiste, mon vieux G5 me fait gagner 5 000 euros par mois, je vais gagner plus si je change de machine ?



Je ne sais pas , ce sont quand même des vieilles machines ( mes parents ayant un imac g5 2,1ghz pour aller sur internet/mail ) , mais quand je vois qu'il peine à lire une vidéo hd sur youtube , je me demande comment on peut "exercer" avec ça ? J'imaginais que c'était un métier qui demande des ressources et de la puissance !


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (16 Décembre 2011)

G4lover a dit:


> Je ne sais pas , ce sont quand même des vieilles machines ( mes parents ayant un imac g5 2,1ghz pour aller sur internet/mail ) , mais quand je vois qu'il peine à lire une vidéo hd sur youtube , je me demande comment on peut "exercer" avec ça ? J'imaginais que c'était un métier qui demande des ressources et de la puissance !



Je viens de bosser 3 jours sur une petite animation pour la TV de chez nous, Flash, FCP et SoundStudio ... c'est sans prétention mais clean et totalement fabriqué sur un vieux G5.


----------



## vg93179 (16 Décembre 2011)

Moi perso, mon vieux G5 bi 2ghz est fatigué, et sur des projets vidéos lourds, je ne me vois pas bosser en pro dessus... 
Pour le traitement photo que je pratique dessus en semi pro, c'est lent .... heureusement que c'est du semi pro (je vends des photos, mais ce n'est pas mon activité habituelle... donc j'en vends moins parce que ca met des heures à être traité ...) 

J'ai la 6800 ultra mac edition, achetée à l'époque pour booster aperture (c'était mieux que l'ati 9600 ou un truc du genre). Payée chere aussi, il y a deux ans. Dans les 180 euros je crois... 
J'avais d'abord acheté une 6800 ultra PC, flashée, mais ca buggait, donc j'ai acheté une mac edition. 

C'est, sauf erreur, la plus grosse carte possible sur une config PPC. 
Les ultérieures étant compatibles intel seulement... 

Si tu as de nouveau un pb et cherche une carte graphique de dépannage, je pourrais te vendre à très bas prix la 9600, qui remplit son boulot correctement...

Moi j'attends la sortie des nouveaux macs pros ou de nouveaux mac minis, et hop, je change.


----------



## KERRIA (22 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour

GraphiqueDesign...je te suis.....


----------



## G4lover (2 Janvier 2012)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Je viens de bosser 3 jours sur une petite animation pour la TV de chez nous, Flash, FCP et SoundStudio ... c'est sans prétention mais clean et totalement fabriqué sur un vieux G5.



Ah oui en effet , sans prétention . Je comprend mieux du coup .


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (3 Janvier 2012)

G4lover a dit:


> Ah oui en effet , sans prétention . Je comprend mieux du coup .



En ce moment, je travaille pour une grosse société d'édition, exclusivement du print, j'utilise Xpress 6.5, Photoshop et Illustrator CS2 et je me fais un peu plus de 12 000 euros ... et toujours sur mon vieux G5.

... :love:


----------



## G4lover (3 Janvier 2012)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> et je me fais un peu plus de 12 000 euros ...
> 
> ... :love:



Oui ça explique pourquoi tu gardes ton vieux G5 !


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (4 Janvier 2012)

G4lover a dit:


> Oui ça explique pourquoi tu gardes ton vieux G5 !



Clair que je pourrais le jeter à la poubelle et m'en acheter un neuf mais cela changerait quoi, puisque c'est de cela qu'il s'agit ?

J'ai un pote qui vient de virer à la benne un iMac qui a presque 3 ans d'âge ou un peu plus, un 27" il me semble, certainement sa carte mère qui est naze. Seulement voilà, virer un écran 27" en état de fonctionner aux ordures, je trouve que ça frôle l'irresponsabilité.

En cherchant bien, peut être peut on trouver quelqu'un qui recycle ou quelqu'un d'autre qui rachète pour les pièces ... 

Le matos évolue bien plus vite que nos besoins, surtout concernant la plupart des applications professionnelles qui n'ont pas besoin de machines de course. Je travaille avec un sound-designer totalement équipé en G5/Protools depuis des années, que ferait-il aujourd'hui qu'il n'aurait pas fait hier ?

Il a du talent, des clients, un marché auquel il répond depuis des années, pourquoi ne pourrait-il plus travailler aujourd'hui à l'identique de ce qu'il fait justement depuis des années ?

Peut être un jour prochain va t-il tout basculer sur du Intel, super mais cela changera quoi ?
Un la sera toujours un la, un si, un si et un sol, un sol.

Ou bien ?


----------

